# BYU to play Nebraska in 2015



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

September 5 will be the date in Lincoln. It is a one year deal, which sucks. But it beats going to San Jose for a game. With family in Omaha, we might just have to go to this one. 
http://byucougars.com/m-football/footba ... adium-2015


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a ute fan, but I will have a sister/brother-in-law out there during that time. Making the trip might be fun and I still get to wear RED!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been in Lincoln for some tailgating before a game (didn't get to go to the game) and I tell you what - that place makes any tailgating in this state look like a couple of cub scouts burning hot dogs over a smoldering cow pie. Memorial Stadium is one of the bucket list stadiums I need to go to a game - (Notre Dame, Michigan, Rose Bowl, Ohio State, among the others). With the game over a long weekend, it should be pretty doable. The bummer is both my boys will be on their missions at that point. But my girls love going to the games with me so that will be cool. I'm pretty pumped about it.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Too bad they couldn't get them to come back to Provo. This seems like it will be an ongoing problem for BYU/Independence. I know BYU has some 1-1 games with WSU and this last one with Utah. But what other BCS schools are scheduling the Cougs on a 1-1 basis (I'm not being sarcastic or anything, just want to know)?

Forgot Oregon State.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds like a fun road trip to me for BYU fans.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU has Texas, Georgia Tech, and Notre Dame coming to town. It will get better over time. The biggest of big programs do not go on the road for any non-conference games. Period. Nebraska will typically have 8 home games, traveling only for conference games. which has been a knock on them in the past, because when they do that, they cannot get the top programs to come on those terms. I look at this like Utah playing Notre Dame or Michigan a couple years ago though. If you get a chance to play one of those teams, you take it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> BYU has Texas, Georgia Tech, and Notre Dame coming to town. It will get better over time. The biggest of big programs do not go on the road for any non-conference games. Period. Nebraska will typically have 8 home games, traveling only for conference games. which has been a knock on them in the past, because when they do that, they cannot get the top programs to come on those terms. I look at this like Utah playing Notre Dame or Michigan a couple years ago though. If you get a chance to play one of those teams, you take it.


Are you saying Nebraska is part of the "biggest of big programs", but Texas and Notre Dame aren't? :shock: :shock:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nebraska is. And so are Texas and Notre Dame. Nebraska is less willing to travel for non-conference games though. And they take heat for that in years when they are in the national championship discussion. I'll hand it to Texas and Notre Dame - they will travel for games. Better than the SEC teams that won't leave their home states.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree, you take this game if you are in BYU's position. Is Norte dame's contract an actual home and home? I know it is 6 games, but I never saw the details.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I agree, you take this game if you are in BYU's position. Is Norte dame's contract an actual home and home? I know it is 6 games, but I never saw the details.


It's home and home. Notre Dame was also pushing strongly at the time the deal was signed for BYU's invite to the Big East. They really liked the idea of another religious institution in the conference.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is one worth saving the miles for, I don't think I can wait that long, though.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> It's home and home. Notre Dame was also pushing strongly at the time the deal was signed for BYU's invite to the Big East. They really liked the idea of another religious institution in the conference.


The series with Notre Dame is a 2 for 1. Four games wil be played in South Bend and the other two being played in Provo.

I like the Nebraska game. As a fan who attends most home games it would have been nice to see a reciprocal aggreement.

Shane


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Lincoln isn't that far of a drive. With a long weekend, it will be totally doable. That time of year, Lincoln is about 12 hours. My wife's parents and brothers all live in Omaha, so we make the trip often. Should be a good roadie. 

And Comrade Duck is right - the Notre Dame is a 4 for 2 deal - same as the last series BYU did with them. More will be forth coming though. These are great games to get. I am absolutely sure that BYU can continue to schedule these kinds of road games in the coming years. And these are great opportunities for the fan base that is scattered across the country. The trick to keeping the local fan base happy is going to be scheduling something better than the Idaho schools for home games. BYU has a pretty loyal base locally, but there were sure a lot of empty seats for a lot of the home games last year. I wonder how patient the local fan base will be with home games like last year, and this coming year for that matter.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I wonder how patient the local fan base will be with home games like last year, and this coming year for that matter.


I agree with you there.

That is a benefit of being in a conference. At least some of those teams have to come to your place on a 1 for 1. Just make sure you don't join the MWC or the WAC/C-USA.


----------

